# okaloosa island pier



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey all took some leave this upcoming week. Planning on heading to the okaloosa island peir on Tuesday, anyone else going to be out that way?


----------



## CJW (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for a the invite, it's just a week early for me. Let us know how you do!

Chuck


----------

